# In one word, how would you describe Australia?



## Editor

If you were asked to describe Australia in one word, what would that word be?


----------



## kangaroogirl

Relaxed


----------



## Coral2013

I would say...Happy


----------



## giuliab

Editor said:


> If you were asked to describe Australia in one word, what would that word be?


How it feels like: Home!


----------



## robboat

Open.....

Like in "open to opportunities".......and open as related to freedom to do what you may want to do.


----------



## DylanW

A Dream


----------



## ozdev

One word: Sunny!


----------



## yh31

Incredible


----------



## Eland_Thong

One word: Fishing!


----------



## minhthai

peace and joy


----------



## banyuwangi

My one word it would be>>> amazing


----------



## Asabi

In one word: vast


----------



## ashrafmorsal

Charming that all abut


----------



## mel2012

minhthai said:


> peace and joy


Hi Minh. , how's life ??


----------



## Unbelievableday

in one word it would be: Beautiful.

That was it


----------



## sherdizzle

A mind blowing place in the world. where lots of opportunity, very peace. a nice tourist place. sea view is great, and pleasant weather and environment.


----------



## COUNTRYGIRL

independent


----------



## gorba

Educated people


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou

I have to say Sunny!!!


----------



## Ria

Liveable...it has its flaws but it is liveable


----------



## missmontie

Australia is: Everything

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## sherdizzle

Outstanding


----------



## koalabeard

I would say Freedom


----------



## Bowsaw

Relaxed, yes, also apathetic, until something happens, were to laid back sometimes, but still the best country!!!


----------



## Antoine Hixon

I had visited Australia last year and it was a wonderful journey. If I have to praise Australia in one word then I would say that : Australia is better than Canada


----------



## MetronHellas SA

exciting!!!!


----------



## Kiwiana

I would say Australia is now my home.


----------



## khinua

lucky! *extra words to reach 10 character limit*


----------



## alllena679

My Dream


----------



## Volcanicash

Yes, we still call Australia "home"


----------

